# K2 vs. Rome



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm looking at buying either a Rome Anthem or K2 Eldorado, any oppinions on which one is better?


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

Miljar18 said:


> I'm looking at buying either a Rome Anthem or K2 Eldorado, any oppinions on which one is better?



ive never heard of the eldorado, but have heard tons of praise about the anthem. what type of terrain are you looking to ride?


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2007)

I'm going for all-mountain/freeride, I'm also looking at the never summer premier?


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

I would still take the Rome over the other two. The Anthem is a great board; I have one from a few years back. For what you are looking to do it will be a great board.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I just switched from Ride to Rome for this season, I liked the way the guys at Rome handled my inquiries and they were just straight forward and honest about things. That alone would've sold me on their equipment, but the fact they make an awesome product also definitely closed the deal. NeverSummer makes great stuff too but tend to be on the stiffer side. Where are you riding east coast, west coast?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm riding west coast. Also another thing I'm looking at is the boards ability to get rid of chatter on hardpacked snow. I currently have a Rossingal Circuit, which chatters like a son of a *****, now I know the boards I've been looking at are miles beyond what I already have, but chatter is definately something I want to minamize. Any fallow up ideas on this?


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2007)

I am a fan of ROME because those guys come from Burton, one of the companies there from the start of boarding. K2 jumped on the bandwagon once the road was pathed.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

Miljar18 said:


> I'm riding west coast. Also another thing I'm looking at is the boards ability to get rid of chatter on hardpacked snow. I currently have a Rossingal Circuit, which chatters like a son of a *****, now I know the boards I've been looking at are miles beyond what I already have, but chatter is definately something I want to minamize. Any fallow up ideas on this?


Alot of the time chatter comes from needing better pressure control through the turn and not always the board. Thats something to bear in mind that a new board isn't guarunteed to get rid of chatter.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I went with Rome because they ride the mountains I ride here in the East. If you want to find hard pack and ice then the east is where it's at. Send the guys at Rome an e-mail tell them what you're curious about and they will answer honestly and quickly. I'm telling you once you talk to them you will be sold on their equipment.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Rome is definitely the way to go. i purchased a rome agent last year and just picked up rome 390's today. more of a freestyle set up but with rome you get an amazing product. ive had problems with K2's in my past, with the layers just coming apart on me, but i also rode ride preston's which were just terrible bindings. I also like that rome is from the east coast,which is where i ride. if i can survive an east coast winter, it will be amazing anywhere else.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

dude, everyone iv talked to says romes the shit. iv talked to alot of proshop guys and people who just love to board and rome seems to be just a good all around brand. k2 just doesnt get talked about as much and i just havent heard any positive things about them. plus i got this old k2 board and bindings and they blow. MY NEW ROME AGENT AND 390s WILL BE HEAR ANY DAY IM SO EXCITED. anyways goog luck bro.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been told the K2 world wide weapon is the highest selling board from this past season. that is an amazing K2


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

If you're into Jibbing the www is a very good board, if you want to do anything else not so much. K2 is not a bad company by any means, they've been around snowboarding almost from the very begining, actually they were one of the first ski companies to start making snowboards so don't think they don't know snowboarding because they do. The reason I went with Rome though is because they treated me as a person that is like them, looking for the best equipment for what I do on a snowboard. They didn't push anything but gave me honest information. When I was deciding between this years Flag or picking up a demo of last years they told me the differences, but also said, dude last years is a sick board so if you can get a deal go for it. Most companies would be pushing this years board on me heavy promoting all the new tech and why it's 1000000% better than last years etc. They're just a good bunch of people who make a sick product. I'd always rather support the "little" guy over the big guy if I have a choice.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> *If you want to find* hard pack and ice then the east is where it's at.


lol. x10


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

i ride a roam...vinyl...which is meant to be a park board, but i ride it all mountain. haven't found any issues in doing so & definitely can tell the difference between my last POS board & my roam, meaning...my roam kicks my last board's tail end


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

alexcited said:


> I've been told the K2 world wide weapon is the highest selling board from this past season. that is an amazing K2


I think thats is a crock of horse pucky. I don't know who told you that. 

But for me K2 is a ski company and always will be a ski company. I tend to go with comanys that don't have mixed interests. Rome Does snowboarding and thats it plain and simple.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

the guy who owns the local eastern boarder said that when it first came out, sales were alright, but its turned into the 'best selling board of the season' 

and i hear alot of people say the same thing about the 'mixed interest' in ski/snowboards.i dont agree with that. honda seems to make great cars/motorcycles/and lawnmowers...why cant K2 makes ski's and snowboards? Rome is my favorite company by far, but K2 makes excellent boards...regardless of it they make ski's or not.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2007)

A majority of us on this forum would pick Rome over K2 any day of the week. Rome is a great company with a good vision and personally I would rather put my money into a smaller company but that shouldn't take away from K2 their high end boards like the Eldorado are still quality boards.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

See you are comparing two totally different things. Comparing The Honda Motor Co. to K2 is a bit absurd. They are at two totally different ends of the spectrum. First off Honda has way more money and R&D thrown into all of thier products, plus another probably 30 years more worth of experience in making thier products.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Honestly... I'd take a WWW over an agent or artifact. Yeah, I said it. It's the only K2 product I'd pick though.


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

alaric said:


> Honestly... I'd take a WWW over an agent or artifact. Yeah, I said it. It's the only K2 product I'd pick though.


You're nuts, plus the Agent and the Artifact are two completely differEnt kinds of boards. The Agent isn't made to be butterific like the Artifact and the WWW are made to be


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

Dcp584 said:


> You're nuts, plus the Agent and the Artifact are two completely differEnt kinds of boards. The Agent isn't made to be butterific like the Artifact and the WWW are made to be


No, I'm not nuts. I like the feel of the WWW much more than the artifact and agent. And I know they're different boards. The artifact is a jib stick, and the agent isn't. I just threw the agent in there because that's one of Rome's more popular boards. Different strokes for different folks


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

The WWW is definitely one of the best boards made for Jibbing purposes... and I think Alaric would agree with this though, as a whole Rome is the better company. That aside though for what Alaric does mostly which is jibbing the WWW is one of the top 2-3 boards out there. 

Jibbing is probably the most popular form of snowboarding right now so it would make sense if the WWW is the best selling board. The only one I could think of that would conceivably come close is the Burton Custom in terms of total sales volume. K2 has a much larger sales network than Rome has, shit I can only get Rome boards at 2 shops on LI and they don't even carry the whole line. I can get K2 and Burton at every shop that sells snowboards. 

I am not a jibber, and I have never ridden a WWW but that doesn't mean it's not a good board and it also doesn't mean that it's not possible that it's the best selling board out there...


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> The WWW is definitely one of the best boards made for Jibbing purposes... and I think Alaric would agree with this, as a whole though Rome is the better company. That aside though for what Alaric does mostly which is jibbing the WWW is one of the top 2-3 boards out there.




Thank you sir! 
And I do agree!

Rome overall is a better company, no doubt about it. But the WWW is one of the best jibbing boards on the market


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

No problem, and everyone has an opinion. I can't say myself since I don't ride those types of boards but I know it's a very close race between the people I know who do mostly Jibbing between the WWW and the Artifact... they're basically 1 and 1a to my knowledge and everyone likes something different


----------

